# Mind body, and kickass moves (Episode 1)



## Street Brawler (Jul 6, 2006)

It takes time, but worth a watch .

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5858222009314452412&q=mind+body+and+kickass+moves


----------



## Dronak (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link.  It's interesting.  I think someone else around here posted a segment of that show, the one near the beginning with the sword moves and jumping on someone's stomach.  I didn't realize it was part of a full TV show, so it was good to see the whole episode.  It seemed to be a nice combination of the host doing things more casually out on the street and demonstrations in training facilities.  I see that episodes 3 and 4 are also available, but not episode 2 for some reason.  Oh well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice find.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## JamesB (Jul 6, 2006)

Dronak said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link. It's interesting. I think someone else around here posted a segment of that show, the one near the beginning with the sword moves and jumping on someone's stomach. I didn't realize it was part of a full TV show, so it was good to see the whole episode. It seemed to be a nice combination of the host doing things more casually out on the street and demonstrations in training facilities. I see that episodes 3 and 4 are also available, but not episode 2 for some reason. Oh well.


 
it's a great show, ran for quite a few episodes on the BBC. I think the presentor (Chris Crudelli) has done another series entitled "Kick *** Miracles". You can get all the episodes off emule/bittorrent "I imagine".


----------



## Street Brawler (Jul 7, 2006)

JamesB said:
			
		

> it's a great show, ran for quite a few episodes on the BBC. I think the presentor (Chris Crudelli) has done another series entitled "Kick *** Miracles". You can get all the episodes off emule/bittorrent "I imagine".


 
I tried at torrent, still haven't found anything. Can you tell me where you found it exactly ?.

Thank you:ultracool.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 7, 2006)

Fantastic show, have the DVD of the series. Informative, and Chris has an "everyman" approach to presenting it.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 7, 2006)

JamesB said:
			
		

> it's a great show, ran for quite a few episodes on the BBC. I think the presentor (Chris Crudelli) has done another series entitled "Kick *** Miracles". You can get all the episodes off emule/bittorrent "I imagine".


 
He did indeed do another series called "Kick *** Miracles", it concentrated more on the esoteric, spiritual side of the arts, centreing on healing etc etc. Good stuff.


----------

